# chromium - crippled graphics / [no|bad] sound / pulseaudio / hangs / flame



## Petr Fischer (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello, after update chrome from 51 to the 52.0.2743.116, my chrome browser window looks like this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/osh5esbw45bwpji/Screenshot-2016.08.22-03.19.20.png?dl=0

What's wrong? (I tried to delete the ~/.config/chromium folder with no luck)

Thanks!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not having that issue but Chromium, right now, is having issues. This happens every so often because Chromium has gotten very sophisticated and very complicated and the port maintainers are struggling to keep up with all the additions and changes that have come about over the last few years.

Right now, I have both Firefox and Chromium open at the same time and switch between the two cause some sites will hang in Chromium. This didn't happen until the last update.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm odd. Maybe this is a bug in your graphics driver? What GPU and FreeBSD version are you using?

Try running Chromium with `chrome --disable-gpu` (make sure to close all open Chromium windows first) and see if that helps.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 22, 2016)

tobik - with --disable-gpu still the same situation. My graphics is "Intel Haswell HDA Controller". FreeBSD 11-RC1

I can see this in terminal after chrome start:

```
[3534:411147264:0822/153347:ERROR:linux_util.cc(122)] Not implemented reached in std::string base::GetLinuxDistro()
[3534:411131904:0822/153347:ERROR:battery_status_manager_default.cc(25)] Not implemented reached in virtual bool device::(anonymous namespace)::BatteryStatusManagerDefault::StartListeningBatteryChange()
[3534:411131904:0822/153347:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153347:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153348:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153348:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153348:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153348:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153348:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153348:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153349:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153349:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
[3534:411131904:0822/153350:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153350:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153351:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153351:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153351:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153351:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[3534:411131904:0822/153351:ERROR:battery_status_manager_default.cc(29)] Not implemented reached in virtual void device::(anonymous namespace)::BatteryStatusManagerDefault::StopListeningBatteryChange()
```


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 22, 2016)

Also - can I report bugs to the port maintainers (ArchLinux has some reporting functionality on  ports website)?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 22, 2016)

Port maintainer for Chromium is listed in the Makefile: Florent Thoumie <flz@FreeBSD.org>

Also, you can report bugs here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 22, 2016)

Bug created: PR 212060


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2016)

Petr Fischer,

Can you provide your chrome://gpu content?


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 23, 2016)

Export of chrome://gpu

https://www.dropbox.com/s/puqk2xxatutjdrs/chrome-gpu.pdf?dl=0


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2016)

Does it reproduced with `chrome --disable-scaling-in-image-skia-operations`?


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 25, 2016)

cpm@ - still the same problem, output:


```
05:07:13 pf@pf-bsd:~ $ chrome --disable-scaling-in-image-skia-operations
[34001:411147264:0825/050714:ERROR:linux_util.cc(122)] Not implemented reached in std::string base::GetLinuxDistro()
[34001:411131904:0825/050714:ERROR:battery_status_manager_default.cc(25)] Not implemented reached in virtual bool device::(anonymous namespace)::BatteryStatusManagerDefault::StartListeningBatteryChange()
ATTENTION: option value of option force_s3tc_enable ignored.
ATTENTION: option value of option force_s3tc_enable ignored.
[34001:411131904:0825/050714:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[34001:411131904:0825/050714:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
ATTENTION: option value of option force_s3tc_enable ignored.
ATTENTION: option value of option force_s3tc_enable ignored.
[34001:411131904:0825/050715:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[...repeated...]
[34001:411131904:0825/050717:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
[34001:411131904:0825/050718:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[34001:411131904:0825/050718:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[34001:411131904:0825/050718:ERROR:battery_status_manager_default.cc(29)] Not implemented reached in virtual void device::(anonymous namespace)::BatteryStatusManagerDefault::StopListeningBatteryChange()
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2016)

Your problem hasn't a quick-easy-feasable solution. In the meantime, you can revert www/chromium to previous version 51.0.2704.106 or use other browser, e.g. www/firefox.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 25, 2016)

cpm@ - thanks! is there any package cache with old package versions? on the http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/ are only latest packages (my package cache is cleared periodically from cron)


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> cpm@ - thanks! is there any package cache with old package versions? on the http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/ are only latest packages (my package cache is cleared periodically from cron)



Please, see Thread 49934.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Sep 12, 2016)

I am having a similar issue, filed a bug but it was placed as a duplicate. I just found this thread and wanted to provide some of the info that cpm@ asked for.

Here's the output of my chrome://gpu

```
Graphics Feature Status
[LIST]
[*]Canvas: Hardware accelerated
[*]Flash: Hardware accelerated
[*]Flash Stage3D: Hardware accelerated
[*]Flash Stage3D Baseline profile: Hardware accelerated
[*]Compositing: Hardware accelerated
[*]Multiple Raster Threads: Enabled
[*]Native GpuMemoryBuffers: Software only. Hardware acceleration disabled
[*]Rasterization: Software only. Hardware acceleration disabled
[*]Video Decode: Hardware accelerated
[*]Video Encode: Hardware accelerated
[*]WebGL: Hardware accelerated
[/LIST]
Driver Bug Workarounds
[LIST]
[*]clear_uniforms_before_first_program_use
[*]scalarize_vec_and_mat_constructor_args
[/LIST]
Problems Detected
[LIST]
[*]124764,349137
Applied Workarounds: clear_uniforms_before_first_program_use
[*]398694
Applied Workarounds: scalarize_vec_and_mat_constructor_args
[*]Accelerated rasterization has been disabled, either via blacklist, about:flags or the command line.
Disabled Features: rasterization
[*]Native GpuMemoryBuffers have been disabled, either via about:flags or command line.
Disabled Features: native_gpu_memory_buffers
[/LIST]
Version Information
Data exported 9/12/2016, 9:26:28 PM
Chrome version Chrome/52.0.2743.116
Operating system FreeBSD 11.0-RC2
Software rendering list version 11.7
Driver bug list version 8.78
ANGLE commit id unknown hash
2D graphics backend Skia
Command Line Args --incognito --window-depth=24 --x11-visual-id=33 --wm-user-time-ms=311064 --flag-switches-begin --flag-switches-end
Driver Information
Initialization time 0
In-process GPU true
Sandboxed false
GPU0 VENDOR = 0x0000, DEVICE= 0x0000
Optimus false
AMD switchable false
Driver vendor
Driver version
Driver date
Pixel shader version
Vertex shader version
Max. MSAA samples
Machine model name
Machine model version
GL_VENDOR
GL_RENDERER
GL_VERSION
GL_EXTENSIONS
Disabled Extensions
Window system binding vendor
Window system binding version
Window system binding extensions
Window manager i3
Compositing manager Yes
Direct rendering Yes
Reset notification strategy 0x0000
GPU process crash count 0
Compositor Information
Tile Update Mode One-copy
Partial Raster Enabled
GpuMemoryBuffers Status
ATC Software only
ATCIA Software only
DXT1 Software only
DXT5 Software only
ETC1 Software only
R_8 Software only
BGR_565 Software only
RGBA_4444 Software only
RGBX_8888 Software only
RGBA_8888 Software only
BGRX_8888 Software only
BGRA_8888 Software only
YUV_420 Software only
YUV_420_BIPLANAR Software only
UYVY_422 Software only
```

this is disable-scaling output

```
blubee@bn:~ % chrome --disable-scaling-in-image-skia-operations
[1098:430017792:0912/212854:ERROR:linux_util.cc(122)] Not implementLinuxDistro()
[1098:430006272:0912/212854:ERROR:battery_status_manager_default.cc(25)] Not implemented reached in virtual bool device::(anonymous namespace)::BatteryStatusManagerDefault::StartListeningBatteryChange()
[1098:430006272:0912/212854:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212854:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212855:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212858:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1098:430006272:0912/212858:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
```

disable-gpu yields the same results

```
chrome --disable-gpu
[1187:430017792:0912/212948:ERROR:linux_util.cc(122)] Not implementLinuxDistro()
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:battery_status_manager_default.cc(25)] Not implemented reached in virtual bool device::(anonymous namespace)::BatteryStatusManagerDefault::StartListeningBatteryChange()
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212948:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212952:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
[1187:430006272:0912/212952:ERROR:image_skia_operations.cc(69)] ImageSkiaRep size mismatch in MaskedImageSource
```

I think i'll have to downgrade to the last version of chrome as well.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Sep 12, 2016)

bcomputerguy - downgrade, ok, but where to download old packages? Do you have one in your pkg cache? Can you share please?


----------



## bcomputerguy (Sep 13, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> bcomputerguy - downgrade, ok, but where to download old packages? Do you have one in your pkg cache? Can you share please?



Go to 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade
```
 and install portdowngrade

Once you do that, head over to 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/www/chromium
```
 and run 
	
	



```
make deinstall clean
```

That will remove the current version of chromium from your system.

Then go to your home directory cd, I would not run these commands inside the port tree. So go to your home directory

then run 
	
	



```
portdowngrade www/chromium r417611
```

This will create a chromium folder inside your home folder. Next cd into this newly created chromium folder.

If you try to run make install clean you will run into some security errors and the make will fail so you should run 
	
	



```
make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes install clean
```

This will go through and install the latest version 51 of your chromium browser.

Make sure you read the final output lines by the build system and add this 
	
	



```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```
 one line to your /etc/sysctl.conf

Once that's done you should be downgraded to chromium 51.0.2704.106 I forget the exact version.

You can then do `pkg lock chromium`

it will ask you are you sure, just choose yes. That will prevent updating your other applications from upgrading chromium until the bug is fixed.

Once the bug is fixed you can remove the pkg lock from chromium.

After that you should be good, I am currently running chromim 51 and it's fine since the vulnerabilities that FreeBSD knows and warned us about.

If you have any more questions just post them here.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, I'm finally using chromium-54.0.2840.50 and it's working properly.


```
% pkg info chromium
chromium-54.0.2840.50
Name           : chromium
Version        : 54.0.2840.50
Installed on   : Fri Oct 28 00:42:29 2016 CEST
Origin         : www/chromium
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : www
Licenses       : MPL and LGPL21 and BSD3CLAUSE
Maintainer     : chromium@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.chromium.org/Home
Comment        : Google web browser based on WebKit
Options        :
    CODECS         : on
    DEBUG          : off
    DRIVER         : off
    GCONF          : on
    KERBEROS       : on
    PULSEAUDIO     : off
    TEST           : off
Shared Libs required:
    libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
    libexpat.so.1
    libXext.so.6
    libxslt.so.1
    libpango-1.0.so.0
    libjpeg.so.8
    libfreetype.so.6
    libFLAC.so.8
    libcairo.so.2
    libxml2.so.2
    libXtst.so.6
    libwebp.so.6
    libatk-1.0.so.0
    libcups.so.2
    libgmodule-2.0.so.0
    libXcomposite.so.1
    libXss.so.1
    libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
    libgio-2.0.so.0
    libXfixes.so.3
    libwebpdemux.so.2
    libnss3.so
    libnssutil3.so
    libnspr4.so
    libgobject-2.0.so.0
    libgconf-2.so.4
    libharfbuzz.so.0
    libglib-2.0.so.0
    libX11.so.6
    libdbus-1.so.3
    libXdamage.so.1
    libXrender.so.1
    libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
    libXcursor.so.1
    libXrandr.so.2
    libsnappy.so.1
    libfontconfig.so.1
    libsmime3.so
    libXi.so.6
    libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
Annotations    :
    cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:google:chrome:54.0.2840.50:::::freebsd10:x64
Flat size      : 175MiB
Description    :
Chromium is an open-source browser project that aims to build a safer,
faster, and more stable way for all users to experience the web.

The Chromium website contains design documents, architecture overviews,
testing information, and more to help you learn to build and work with
the Chromium source code.

WWW: http://www.chromium.org/Home
```

I hope that we get committed chromium update to 54.0.2840.50 pretty soon.


----------



## lonestar (Oct 29, 2016)

cpm@ said:


> I'm finally using chromium-54.0.2840.50



How did you update the version?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 30, 2016)

lonestar said:


> How did you update the version?



chromium-54.0.2840.71 is out. Here is the GH repository:

https://github.com/paranormal/freebsd-chromium/tree/master/www/chromium

Note that to play audio (YouTube, SoundCloud, etc) it's necessary to build chromium with PULSEAUDIO enabled.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Oct 30, 2016)

Sound in previous version of chrome works just fine without PULSEAUDIO (youtube etc...), why is PULSEAUDIO required now?

And also - will be new version available in PORTS?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 30, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> Sound in previous version of chrome works just fine without PULSEAUDIO (youtube etc...), why is PULSEAUDIO required now?



We are investigating the issue, but we consider to use PULSEAUDIO as a quick fix that works properly.



> And also - will be new version available in PORTS?



Sure, it will be committed ASAP. We prefer to delay the update to be sure that everything works as it should.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## marino (Oct 30, 2016)

cpm@ said:


> We are investigating the issue, but we consider to use PULSEAUDIO as a quick fix that works properly.



Dragonfly has intentionally removed pulseaudio from the dports tree so this "quick fix" is unworkable for us.
I would guess some config script isn't honoring a no-pulseaudio config.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 1, 2016)

marino@ said:


> Dragonfly has intentionally removed pulseaudio from the dports tree so this "quick fix" is unworkable for us.
> I would guess some config script isn't honoring a no-pulseaudio config.



Yes, this problem was fixed, so we have sound via ALSA instead of PULSEAUDIO as previous chromium releases.

```
--- Makefile.orig    2016-11-02 00:57:43.858578000 +0100
+++ Makefile    2016-11-01 14:19:45.820422000 +0100
@@ -84,7 +84,7 @@
        enable_remoting=false \
        toolkit_views=true \
        use_allocator="none" \
-        use_alsa=false \
+        use_alsa=true \
        use_aura=true \
        use_experimental_allocator_shim=true \
        treat_warnings_as_errors=false \
```


----------



## bcomputerguy (Nov 3, 2016)

Is this latest version of chromium in the ports tree yet?

My above steps don't even work for me anymore.


```
portdowngrade www/chromium r417611

then try to build it....

sudo make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes install clean

then I get this error
/printing/backend/print_backend_cups.cc -o obj/printing/backend/printing.print_backend_cups.o
../../printing/backend/print_backend_cups.cc:276:21: error: use of undeclared identifier 'cupsGetPPD'
    ppd_file_path = cupsGetPPD(name);
                    ^
../../printing/backend/print_backend_cups.cc:289:21: error: use of undeclared identifier 'cupsGetPPD2'
    ppd_file_path = cupsGetPPD2(http.http(), name);
                    ^
2 errors generated.
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/home/xxxxx/chromium
*** Error code 1
```

Can I get the updated chromium 54.xxx from ports?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 3, 2016)

No. Version 54 is not in ports yet.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Nov 3, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> No. Version 54 is not in ports yet.



Is the current version in ports beyond that bug?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 3, 2016)

bcomputerguy said:


> Is this latest version of chromium in the ports tree yet?
> Can I get the updated chromium 54.xxx from ports?



New chromium-54.0.2840.90 is out. Currently you can download it and check it out:

https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/tree/master/www/chromium

Note this pull request to fix pkg-plist for DRIVER option:

https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd...mits/3fe1a47ccade1daf98ae7e2fbb7d3873791bf53b


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 10, 2016)

Something to keep in mind when testing chromium on i386.

Set off in chromium/Makefile the following flag:

```
GN_ARGS+=use_lld=false
```

There is an issue with LLD. Note that this linker can link chromium approximately twice as fast as gold.


----------



## zkaa71n (Nov 18, 2016)

cpm@ said:


> New chromium-54.0.2840.90 is out. Currently you can download it and check it out:
> 
> https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/tree/master/www/chromium
> 
> ...


I have the same issue running FreeBSD as VirtualBox guest on Windows 10.
Will build this one to test.


----------



## zkaa71n (Nov 21, 2016)

zkaa71n said:


> I have the same issue running FreeBSD as VirtualBox guest on Windows 10.
> Will build this one to test.


Confirmed, the new one fixed the issue!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 22, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> No. Version 54 is not in ports yet.



chromium 54.0.2840.100 has just been released into the ports tree.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/426855


----------



## Petr Fischer (Nov 25, 2016)

I am waiting for official package build servers. On my server, I am using 
	
	



```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.eu.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly"
```
 and chrome 54 is available in this quarterly repo, but on my laptop I have latest packages 
	
	



```
url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
```
, and there is still chrome 52 only. So "quarterly" is more actual than "latest" :/


----------



## bcomputerguy (Nov 26, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> I am waiting for official package build servers. On my server, I am using
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't comment on those test servers but I have chrome 54 working. I cloned the git repo and then did a make install from within that www/chromium folder. If you want sound just run make config and enable alsa then build and install.

It works but sometimes some of my chrome apps crashes but that's no big deal. Surfing, audio, everything else works as expected.

I'd like to get this chrome into the official packages but for now this is good enough.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 26, 2016)

Petr Fischer

Please, read the following discussion related to frequency of pkg updates:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-January/263792.html

Furthermore, you can check the current build and package status via portsmon.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Nov 27, 2016)

Finally (official package)! Graphics is working, but no sound. 

If ALSA is needed for sound, why is not ALSA enabled by default in port, for all FreeBSD users?

Can I debug/test something (about sound)?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 30, 2016)

Petr Fischer said:


> Finally (official package)! Graphics is working, but no sound.
> 
> If ALSA is needed for sound, why is not ALSA enabled by default in port, for all FreeBSD users?
> 
> Can I debug/test something (about sound)?



It's pending to be committed:

https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/commit/5cf6634e3d2dbfc4aea4c5805decc9508d14054f

If you are able to build your own packages via poudriere(8)

You can set the build options for your ports. Edit  /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf

```
# custom options
www_chromium_SET= ALSA PULSEAUDIO
```


----------



## Petr Fischer (Nov 30, 2016)

It seems that everyone (experts) on the FreeBSD are compiling software on their own build clusters  
I am just using default binary packages (pkg) and sane defaults is good for everyone (think about newcomers).
Thanks again for your work about this chrome issues.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Dec 2, 2016)

Finally everything is fixed in "chromium-54.0.2840.100_1" (tested).


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 18, 2017)

Actual version of "chromium-55.0.2883.87" has the dependency to the PulseAudio AGAIN. Is there any sane reason, why push pulseaudio to all users by default?
What is bad with default sound via OSS? I am just curious, what is the reason? Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 18, 2017)

Petr Fischer said:


> Actual version of "chromium-55.0.2883.87" has the dependency to the PulseAudio AGAIN. Is there any sane reason, why push pulseaudio to all users by default?
> What is bad with default sound via OSS? I am just curious, what is the reason? Thanks!



AFAIK, PulseAudio sound backend works fine and can be installed at the same time.

The PA wiki page may be helpful:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio


----------



## Grell (Jan 21, 2017)

I am having some issues with chromium as well.  I am using Chromium 55.0.2883.87 (64-bit).  What happens is that sometimes websites will just not load at all, whether they are videos on YouTube or news sites.  The sites will hang and I will need to copy the URL and open it up in a new tab and close the original tab.  This happens a lot and is starting to get annoying.  Firefox does not do this but Firefox seems very sluggish in comparison with chromium.  Anyone else having this issue of sites not leading in chromium?  Thanks.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes Grell is right - same behaviour on my side (my tabs often hangs when loading twitter.com etc, after a while, Chrome asks me to kill this tab).

Also, when I open fullscreen video player on youtube (or other site), then when exiting from full screen, top bar with URL and tabs is also crippled and redrawed slowly when i move mouse over it.


----------



## tingo (Jan 22, 2017)

Grell yes, I have that issue too. I haven't upgraded the port yet, so I'm on chromium-54.0.2840.100_1, FreeBSD 10.3-stable.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 25, 2017)

And sideeffects is here, as I suspected - after I installed pulseaudio (and updated recently to the version 10) - as dependency by Chrome, sound is crippled/choppy completely from chromium, from firefox too, because firefox starts using pulseaudio dynamicaly (maybe pulse is interfering with OSS in some way). When I need to switch sound output, I need to switch it in OSS (for some apps) and also in pulse (for other apps). I also need to read extra long wiki pages (+ Arch linux wiki pages) about PulseProblem 10.0, google like a maniac and hope, that my sound will be OK and properly configured somewhere in the future.
Or, of course, I can recompile chrome port every 14 days with bare OSS/ALSA support only. Or recompile everything other once a month with PulseProblem. Or throw away PulseProblem + Chrome from my drive. It's good, so many options.

I knew it!


----------



## OlivierW (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello,

I'm sure you'll be interested in this bugreports:
- Chromium + Pulseaudio : https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216327
- Firefox + Pulseaudio : https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216383
Yes, Pulseaudio doesn't work correctly and saturate CPU, it's a known fact on FreeBSD and Linux.



Petr Fischer said:


> Or throw away PulseProblem + Chrome from my drive.


Would love too... But what are the alternative for a modern browser? Firefox isn't a solution because of all its problems, and not just because of Pulseaudio.

Best Regards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 25, 2017)

OlivierW said:


> Firefox isn't a solution because of all its problems


What problems might that be?


----------



## OlivierW (Jan 25, 2017)

drhowarddrfine: it's not related to FreeBSD, but common on all OS (Linux and Windows, I admit I haven't tried it on FreeBSD): Firefox uses too much RAM, CPU and is very slow. It has always been this way since at least Firefox 2.x and it just get worst with every few releases :-(


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 25, 2017)

Firefox looks best on my FreeBSD, but is a CPU and RAM hog, problems with videos on second monitor, sometimes choppy or pink tinted videos...
Actual Chromium state: it's fast, but often whole tab hangs, pulseaudio dep annoyances, graphics redrawing  problems sometimes (in url bar/tab tops)...

In my personal despair, I even tried suckless "surf" browser - you can add your own hot-keys directly into core C code and recompile  But as a minimal-browser, it still sucks/segfaults (based on Webkit+old gtk2).
Maybe some other browser, like "otter"? I don't know, everything is Webkit.

I tried compile chromium from port myself (without PulseProblem), but somewhere in the build process, linker exits with error


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 26, 2017)

Actualization: to be fair, I must say that I fixed PulseAudio config (after 2 days) by:

```
default-fragments = 10
default-fragment-size-msec = 25
```
Maybe the main suckery is in the HW of my laptop, I have no idea what those settings are.

But I still think that the PulseAudio should be optional (if possible, of course).


----------



## ridel (Jan 26, 2017)

I understand that all people have a *hang* problem, right?
This problem has appeared in version 52.
I had to switch to slooooow firefox. ://


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 26, 2017)

Hangs - there is a bug report already: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212812. You can confirm (vote) there 

I looked into port in /usr/ports/www/chromium and there is a lot of FreeBSD patches - probably not an easy task to port such complex piece of software. It's not easy task even build/compile it (I have failed).


----------



## Steel (Jan 28, 2017)

I managed to build the release version in my latest local ports version and it only took a couple of hours and not the 24 hours plus some people have reported. However the debug version failed to build and I have not had time to track down why.

My experience and observations with the problem:

Some pages never hang
The pages that do hang a in general more 'complicated'
The pages that do hang are not consistent - sometimes killing the page with the Chrome Task Manager and reloading works. Sometimes it take five, ten, twenty times to get a certain page to load
Something I have never seen before is opening a link from a page will result in both the old and new pages hanging. And those pages appear to be a single process in the Chrome Task Manager
Some pages that hang can be closed. Others will not close until they are killed in the Chrome Task Manager.
Starting Chrome with all Extensions disabled has no effect on the hangs
Deleting or using a new profile directory has no effect on the hangs
Debugging large Unix apps like Chrome is not my area of expertise and I doubt I can personally track down what is going wrong if I do get the debug version built. If there really is no one with both the experience, willingness, and powerful enough workstation to track down and fix this problem, it might be possible for a debug version of chromium to be made available and some basic guidelines for people to gather info on the app state when pages are hung.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Feb 8, 2017)

News:
1) pulseaudio removed from dependencies:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=216327

2) hangs still open (it will be a nightmare to debug IMHO)
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212812


----------



## Petr Fischer (Aug 15, 2018)

Some good news: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029362715838636032


----------

